# What colour babies will my bunnies make?



## 1357rabbitlover

I am breeding my broken blue lion lop in about 3 months time, (she is 3 and half months old now). I am breeding her with a harlequin lion lop, who is 5 months old now. 

Is there colours that will definitely be made or will i have to just wait and see, or can you determine the colours of the babies just by the buck and doe?

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/389226_293942864031989_1981938506_n.jpg
^This is the doe, she was 6 weeks old in this picture, she now has a little mane (but her fur is more fluffy than long) and her ears have lopped and she is obviously a lot bigger.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535233_10150969066828708_282698244_n.jpg
^The buck.


----------



## ZRabbits

It's tough to predict. I know for me it will be. I think though that you could have broken pattern, solid or harlie. And you could get either Black or diluted blue. Depends on what the kits get through color genetics from Mom and Dad. After the pair than you can see who was the dominate (Dad or Mom).

I have a guess on what Neville and Luna will produce, but will only REALLY know until I look into the nest box. And I know kits change colors as they grow. First litter for breeders is always an experiment of colors. Even long time breeders will tell you they even get surprises in their nest box. 

Can't wait to see what these two sweet buns produce. Please let us know. Good luck from the Z-Tribe.

K


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

Thanks! When i bred one of my other females, i had surprise  The mum is grey and the dad is ginger and they made a white one 

Would they also make some colours that their litter mates were? As the mum had sisters that were full black and full blue and also a white one, and the dad had brothers and sisters that were ginger and one was agouti too


----------



## ZRabbits

If it's in the bunny's background, I think you have a chance to see all those. Depends on what gene will be the prominent one. 

Black coloring and Agouti patterns are more dominate than chocolate, blue coloring and solid and broken patterns. 

Can't wait to see what you get from the pair. But as always more concerned with health of the kits. Coloring comes second. 

Fingers crossed for healthy, colorful kits. 

K


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

yes, thank you. i already have homes for 3, and i have my fingers crossed for healthy babies and mum after birth


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Ohh I dont know, i'm not good at that at all! Just wanted to say that they are soooo cute! They should make some pretty cool colors too. Cant wait to see! 

I have a blue mini rex buck and he bred with my broken black mini lop. She is due tomorrow!!!! Cant wait to see what colors I find in the nest box!!!! AHHHH! lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

Breeding a Broken and a Solid you will have a chance of 50% solid and 50% broken. 

As far as what colors you could get both colors of the parents are a possibility. I do not know what ginger is but I would say black or blue japanese harlequin, agouti, black, and blue all have a chance to show up. There are many variables in rabbit genetics but Its hard to say what colors if the color history of the parents is unknown


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

The doe's mum was white, the dad was broken black, the buck's mum was ginger and the buck was harlequin.


----------

